# Clen cycle



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Been a long time since I was on here, so I've put on over a stone due to working crazy hours and not having time for the gym.

got 2 holidays coming up in 8 and 10 weeks so I'm looking to loose atleast a stone.

cardio atleast 5 times a week along with weights 4 times a week.

Was just wondering what clen people are using at the moment? I used to rely on dhacks but can see they're not around anymore, cheers.


----------



## bigbdBn91 (Jul 7, 2016)

I think Dhacks is now Dimensions?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Harrison21 said:


> Been a long time since I was on here, so I've put on over a stone due to working crazy hours and not having time for the gym.
> 
> got 2 holidays coming up in 8 and 10 weeks so I'm looking to loose atleast a stone.
> 
> ...


 With a -500 calorie deficit from TDEE and quote: cardio at least 5 times a week along with weights 4 times a week.

You'll p1ss a stone, no need to throw Clen in there.

Check your TDEE first:

Input your data in this website www.tdeecalculator.net 
Choose whichever activity level is closest to yourself.

Then click the cutting calories button (under the macronutrients heading), this will give you a rough guide to your starting calories, and what you need to stick to on a daily basis.

Try to get as close as possible to your cutting calories every day, a little over or under is fine but no more than say 20 - 30 calories either way (stick to this bit).
Don't equate eating under your calories with faster weight loss, this will just lead to failure and probable binge eating.

Foods to eat:

Absolutely anything you want, Just weigh and track everything you eat and drink inc milk in tea & coffee etc. (don't add calories back in when you've exercised, MFP will ask if you want to do this).

Check your TDEE on a weekly or daily basis, because it obviously drops as your weight comes down, and adjust calories accordingly in Myfitnesspal.

If you want quicker weight loss you can obviously add in cardio and or resistance exercises, not only will this help build muscle but it will also create a bigger calorie deficit.
If you were to do this I would recommend just a 30 min incline walk on the treadmill or walk outside at a steady state.

Drink plenty water, at least 2-3 litres a day.
It's important to drink more water whilst dieting, not drinking enough will cause you to retain it, not only that, toxins called persistent organic pollutants, accumulate in fat cells, which get released into the bloodstream when dieting and burning fat.

And that's it, just carry on until you are at the weight you want to be.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

^this. Be aware that any moment now a user called drwae will arrive in the thread and advise you to use dnp. Don't, just do what Sparkey says.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah good stuff from Sparkey. I tried Malay Tiger and blow my socks of as was to strong for me. I then did Keto diet and lost a stone in 3 weeks so was happy with that.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wouldn't go as far as DNP I've heard all sorts haha, suppose I'll see how the diet goes without clen for a couple weeks but I want to be as ripped as possible...

only other clen ive taken was dhacks and alpha pharma which seemed really strong, you're right about the binge eating though not having enough calories makes me feel drained and I'm weak as f**k on training days.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Currently sat at 195 pounds, still have 4 abs just Abit of a gut.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Lost 7lbs



Sparkey said:


> With a -500 calorie deficit from TDEE and quote: cardio at least 5 times a week along with weights 4 times a week.
> 
> You'll p1ss a stone, no need to throw Clen in there.
> 
> ...


 Haven't taken the clen yet.

You were right I've already lost 7lbs in 2 weeks today, piece of piss if you're doing cardio every day and sticking to diet.

Tend to eat out all weekend but even with all the macros added I'm still within my cutting goals, down to 13.7 stone now wouldn't mind 12.7 see how ripped I can be.


----------

